# HORSES IN LOVE



## RAQUETTE (Apr 11, 2007)

So cute...

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/512626/true_love_between_horses/


Share it !


----------



## QH_Lover09 (Jun 18, 2007)

hahaha that is great! Looks like love to me, other than the horse in the stall needs to learn to kiss better! :lol: thats great tho, very good!


----------



## RAQUETTE (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy you like them...
Watch what else they can do :

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/540323/amazing_beat_box_performers/

:lol:


----------



## QH_Lover09 (Jun 18, 2007)

LMFAO!!!! that is FUNNY! omg!!!!!!!


----------

